# Elite Members gone PINK



## EagleEyes

Because of a request from Jana, all Elite Members will now have a pink color.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

WebMaster said:


> Because of a request from Jana, all Elite Members will now have a pink color.
> 
> Enjoy.



Priceless


----------



## LaBong

I envy you, elite members :p


----------



## Durrak

Pink colour is for girls


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Trac

aisha khanzada said:


> Pink colour is for girls



Because

"request from Jana"


----------



## Swift

I would like to know the response of other elite members on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Swift said:


> I would like to know the response of other elite members on this.



99&#37; of other elites are men only two ladies. So this is not going to be fair response 

it looks cute with my avatar but how would it look with magarmach heheheh anybody's guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

Boy oh Boy, Jana sister our lovely "Pink Lady" on the forum. Congratulation, you earn it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swift

Dear webby . Please keep us in loop if any of elite members want to forfeit there elite-hood


----------



## Luftwaffe

Webby how about you go pink for a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

This is Hilarious !!!! 

Janaji ...I am desperately waiting for you to become a Mod .... , it will be real fun then...

Imagine Taimikhan in Pink Color...priceless ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

WebMaster said:


> Because of a request from Jana, all Elite Members will now have a pink color.
> 
> Enjoy.



This ain't right. undemocratic and dictatorship. 

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




Luftwaffe said:


> Webby how about you go pink for a day.



I will vote for it.....


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

*I guess paid elite members will now ask for a refund* ..where is deisman ..I want to see his rxn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

anathema said:


> This is Hilarious !!!!




NO this is not. This looks hilarious to you because he mentioned Jana requested for it otherwise if the admins did it with one stroke of their pen NObody would have called it hilarious.




> Janaji ...I am desperately waiting for you to become a Mod .... , it will be real fun then...
> ....




That would abolish all the fun for me  so I am easy being in PINK as elite or normal member


----------



## JK!

Hey what about us Military Professionals?!


----------



## Spring Onion

Neither Right Nor Wrong said:


> *I :..where is deisman ..I want to see his rxn *


*

I am sure he will support me 

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




JK! said:



Hey what about us Military Professionals?!

Click to expand...


 you also want pink*


----------



## TaimiKhan

anathema said:


> This is Hilarious !!!!
> 
> Janaji ...I am desperately waiting for you to become a Mod .... , it will be real fun then...
> 
> *Imagine Taimikhan in Pink Color...priceless *....



Well i can understand why i look bad in Red to some members  

Quiet natural.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

This color is gayish.I like Black Color of Military Professionals.


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

Jana said:


> I am sure he will support me




*Pink jee* ..don't count your chickens yet.


----------



## SpArK

TaimiKhan said:


> Well i can understand why i look bad in Red to some members
> 
> Quiet natural.



You need something of a multicolor..for your mood swings


----------



## S.U.R.B.

TaimiKhan said:


> Well i can understand why i look bad in Red to some members
> 
> Quiet natural.



you look awesome.

Look through my spectacles.


----------



## Huda

eeee


----------



## Skies

It's nice. I think they got the idea from my Avatar, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

mjnaushad said:


> I'll stop posting at 4999 Post.....Because *PINK IS GAY*........



NOP its not. Its figment of guys imagination.


----------



## desiman

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol I HATE U JANA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

Neither Right Nor Wrong said:


> *I guess paid elite members will now ask for a refund* ..where is deisman ..I want to see his rxn




JAB DIL HI TUT GAYA TOH HUM JEE KE KYA KARENGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

"It has been estimated that humans can distinguish roughly *10 million* different colors, although the identification of a specific color is highly subjective, since even the two eyes of a single individual perceive colors slightly different."


And you guys chose "*PINK*".

I suggest a different catagory of "pinkish" elite members and normal ones.

Jana, Al-zakir etc can join the pink ones and rest the normal old ones. What say?


----------



## Huda

i don't y 
most of the girls loves pink


----------



## SpArK

desiman said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol I HATE U JANA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Pink is the color of universal love. Pink is a quiet color. Lovers of beauty favor pink. A pink carnation means "I will never forget you".*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Brotherhood said:


> *Pink is the color of universal love. Pink is a quiet color. Lovers of beauty favor pink. A pink carnation means "I will never forget you".*



We already know you love "pink" the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Brotherhood said:


> *Pink is the color of universal love. Pink is a quiet color. Lovers of beauty favor pink. A pink carnation means "I will never forget you".*



than red is better


----------



## desiman

BENNY said:


>





lol pink crocodile  I hate u tooooooo, kisi ko mo dikane layak nehi raha mein

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Change it to a rainbow multicolor ,will suit everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

huda said:


> i don't y
> most of the girls loves pink



I know ..my mother and sister loves pink too...they even Painted my entire room pink, while i was out sailing.

*I hate **PINK*


----------



## desiman

S.U.R.B. said:


> Change it to a rainbow multicolor will suit everyone.




ya then all the elite members will be declared gay lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

On second thought I think PINK is good....


I support PINK.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

desiman said:


> ya then all the elite members will be declared gay lol



you haven't waited for the edit.

_and let jana and desimen decide which color they want.

well the pink crock is not that bad.Nice for a change,desimen._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Dont be dis-hearted men in pink, ur not alone, .... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

now boys in pink
hahahahahaha


----------



## desiman

S.U.R.B. said:


> you haven't waited for the edit.
> 
> _and let jana and desimen decide which color they want.
> 
> well the pink crock is not that bad.Nice for a change,desimen._



lol its ok, if Jana madam wants pink, then pink it is. Maybe the Pink crocodile would end up benefiting me in some way  Change is the only thing constant, but next time I choose the color lol I still hate u jana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

desiman said:


> lol its ok, if Jana madam wants pink, then pink it is. Maybe the Pink crocodile would end up benefiting me in some way  Change is the only thing constant, but next time I choose the color lol *I still hate u jana*



 heheheh i know


----------



## desiman

mjnaushad said:


>



ok this pink i like lol man she is pretty  Koi iska number mujhe de do plzzzzzzz lol


----------



## mjnaushad

desiman said:


> ok this pink i like lol man she is pretty  Koi iska number mujhe de do plzzzzzzz lol


Iska number hai 15...Phone kar key bulaein...Phir dekhein kiya hota hai....


----------



## desiman

mjnaushad said:


> Iska number hai 15...Phone kar key bulaein...Phir dekhein kiya hota hai....



ok calling now


----------



## Devil Soul

desiman said:


> ok calling now



Dont forget country & city code


----------



## SMC

WTF? Change it back man.


----------



## mjnaushad

SMC said:


> WTF? Change it back man.


you look cute in Pink  coochi coochi coo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## desiman

SMC said:


> WTF? Change it back man.



smc, men have no rights  juru ke gulam ban ke reh jate hai hum lol


----------



## SMC

Might as well sacrifice our manhood to go with this..


----------



## Brotherhood

*"Ladies First" be a gentleman please*


----------



## S.U.R.B.

and even the pink colored thanks ,looks so cool when you get them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Stop submitting to women, men.


----------



## desiman

Jana your about to become the most hated member on this site  SMC will for sure kill you by the looks of it lol


----------



## Spring Onion

now i feel seriously you guys are over-reacting. and above all seriously all of you need to come out of machoman attitude as well as male chauvinism. If colours could have made anyone manly or gayish then the world would have relied only on colours and not abilities and self-confidence.


I rest my case here. Whatever the result but if it changed back i would have the right to taunt you all using your own claim and criteria for Pink, by saying i made the macho-men "Gay for a Day"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

Jana said:


> now i feel seriously you guys are over-reacting. and above all seriously all of you need to come out of machoman attitude as well as male chauvinism. If colours could have made anyone manly or gayish then the world would have relied only on colours and not abilities and self-confidence.
> 
> 
> I rest my case here. Whatever the result but if it changed back i would have the right to taunt you all using your own claim and criteria for Pink, by saying i made the macho-men *"Gay for a Day*"



 gay for a day lol nice slogan  Im fine with the color, just sleep with your eyes open from now onwards  muhaaaaaaaa


----------



## Spring Onion

desiman said:


> *Jana your about to become the most hated member on this site*  SMC will for sure kill you by the looks of it lol



Am i still NOT?  i dont believe that any colour can make anybody gay otherwise nature would have sent you with colours and without tools


----------



## QADRI

thanks God i am not an elite member.


----------



## desiman

Jana said:


> Am i still NOT?  i dont believe that any colour can make anybody gay otherwise nature would have sent you with colours and without tools



u were almost there but now your number 1  congratz lol your right even i own a pink shirt from GAP and its actually quite nice. Im totally fine with the color, just dont change my name to pink desiman now


----------



## WAQAS119

Is their any way that you can stop your promotion to Elite Catagory?? 


Also changed layout of Page with BBIIIGGG Ad in middle of the page is just annoying 

@Adminstrator: Just tell me who gave you this Idea??? I want to kill him!

I hate you Mr. Admin!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

QADRI said:


> thanks God i am not an elite member.



Lo aik aur a gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

WAQAS119 said:


> Is their any way that you can stop your promotion to Elite Catagory??
> 
> 
> Also changed layout of Page with BBIIIGGG Ad in middle of the page is just annoying
> 
> @Adminstrator: Just tell me who gave you this Idea??? I want to kill him!
> 
> I hate you Mr. Admin!!!



ya whats with this big ad in the middle of no where.

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




Jana said:


> Lo aik aur a gaya.



bola tha ne mene, i hope you own some body armor


----------



## Spring Onion

WAQAS119 said:


> Is their any way that you can stop your promotion to Elite Catagory??
> 
> 
> Also changed layout of Page with BBIIIGGG Ad in middle of the page is just annoying
> 
> @Adminstrator: Just tell me who gave you this Idea??? I want to kill him!
> 
> I hate you Mr. Admin!!!::



 You also want to KILL Me for pink


----------



## QADRI

Jana said:


> Lo aik aur a gaya.



Oops thats hard I guess... sorry if it hurts but i didn't mean to hurt you... but the fact is i hate Pink colour actually.


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> You also want to KILL Me for pink



So it was you who gave this Beautiful  idea to Admin??


----------



## Brotherhood

Hey, come on guys, it look pretty good for men in "Pink"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Brotherhood said:


> Hey, come on guys, it look pretty good for men in "Pink"



ap is liye keh rahe hain bcz u r not a elite member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

desiman said:


> ya whats with this big ad in the middle of no where.



It is really really annoying


----------



## Areesh

Ah we all wanted to be an elite member. Won't be the same case now. 

Anyways I think this isn't a very good idea from business point of view. Since most of the members are man their would be a decrease in paid elite member ship.


----------



## QADRI

WAQAS119 said:


> Is their any way that you can stop your promotion to Elite Catagory??
> 
> 
> Also changed layout of Page with BBIIIGGG Ad in middle of the page is just annoying
> 
> @Adminstrator: Just tell me who gave you this Idea??? I want to kill him!
> 
> I hate you Mr. Admin!!!




thats not HIM thats HER.


----------



## graphican

Pink? Pink the the last color that a top leader would choose for himself. Even the dictionary of color says, pink is is soft, innocent and harmless of all the colors in spectrum. *Pink color doesn't have strength and charisma to be taken serious*. 

Being Multimedia Designer, I wouldn't endorse this color for the seniors. Rather choose deep violet as this is the last color of rainbow and symbolizes seniority, eliteness and stability. Rather make newbies as pink instead of senior most members of the forum.


----------



## Brotherhood

huda said:


> ap is liye keh rahe hain bcz u r not a elite member



Seriously, i do love "Pink" though


----------



## WAQAS119

Brotherhood said:


> Hey, come on guys, it look pretty good for men in "Pink"



Oh! here are her clothes!

Tell him that his sister wants her clothes back!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

WAQAS119 said:


> Oh! here are her clothes!
> 
> Tell him that his sister wants her clothes back!!!!!!!!



Hehe.. this is the last color that a man would want. Check orientations of this guy if he is straight.


----------



## WAQAS119

Brotherhood said:


> Seriously, i do love "Pink" though





QADRI said:


> thats not HIM thats HER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

graphican said:


> Hehe.. this is the last color that a man would want. Check orientations of this guy if he is straight.



doesn't look like straight....!

BTW he has one big advantage as he/she/it can share clothes of his sister and Mum.


----------



## desiman

guys its just a color, get over it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

graphican said:


> Pink? Pink the the last color that a top leader would choose for himself. Even the dictionary of color says, pink is is soft, innocent and harmless of all the colors in spectrum.



Have seen anyone more soft, innocent, harmless on this forum other than me 


And oh rubbish theories about colours please rely on your abilities not the self-made definition of colours.


----------



## Spring Onion

desiman said:


> guys its just a color, get over it



fake ego...........


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> fake ego...........



Can I ask you about thinking behind changing color to Pink???? May be this can explain 'fake ego' properly?


----------



## desiman

lol this is turning serious now  cant believe we are now fighting over a color lol


----------



## Spring Onion

WAQAS119 said:


> Can I ask you about thinking behind changing color to Pink???? May be this can explain 'fake ego' properly?



I wanted Pink for myself have requested the admin. Nice of them to oblige me. Whats the big deal guys. I had been on the forum since it was born had seen all the ups and downs. Hardly few of you were there when it was formed.

It celebrated a mark of posts crossed few days back. Is there anything wrong if i requested for pink. 

There might be no option to give colour to just one member so its the reason all of you got it due to me. My apology if you guys are feeling like gays due to this colour.

The ego factor is being shown by you guys here. I still believe colours can not make any man as gay unless he is a gay in real.


Anyway 

Thanks admn


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jana said:


> I wanted Pink for myself have requested the admin. Nice of them to oblige me. Whats the big deal guys. I had been on the forum since it was born had seen all the ups and downs. Hardly few of you were there when it was formed.
> 
> It celebrated a mark of posts crossed few days back. Is there anything wrong if i requested for pink.
> 
> There might be no option to give colour to just one member so its the reason all of you got it due to me. My apology if you guys are feeling like gays due to this colour.
> 
> The ego factor is being shown by you guys here. I still believe colours can not make any man as gay unless he is a gay in real.
> 
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Thanks admn



Yes Jana you are right.


I like green thats why sticking to it


----------



## Hyde

*please demote me or i am going to create duplicate ID* 

You must have a different colour for boys if you are to change the whole system by the request of one user only 

I am dead serious.............. 

Either change my colour or feel free to demote me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Zaki said:


> *please demote me or i am going to create duplicate ID*
> 
> You must have a different colour for boys if you are to change the whole system by the request of one user only
> 
> I am dead serious..............
> 
> Either change my colour name or feel free to demote me



Zaki


----------



## U-571

hhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!

guys will not like this, imagine if the moderators or think tank had pink colour


----------



## Hyde

Admins colour should be PINK 
I will see how will they like if their colour group is changed to Pink 

Change our Elite group to BLUE and let Jana have a dedicated colour for herself.


----------



## Hyde

ahhhh its looks so weird 







I am dead serious. If my colour group is not changed till morning, i am going to create another ID..... End discrimination against Mens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> I wanted Pink for myself have requested the admin. Nice of them to oblige me. Whats the big deal guys. I had been on the forum since it was born had seen all the ups and downs. Hardly few of you were there when it was formed.
> 
> It celebrated a mark of posts crossed few days back. Is there anything wrong if i requested for pink.
> 
> There might be no option to give colour to just one member so its the reason all of you got it due to me. My apology if you guys are feeling like gays due to this colour.
> 
> The ego factor is being shown by you guys here. I still believe colours can not make any man as gay unless he is a gay in real.
> 
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Thanks admn



Jana! I really respect you for your contribution in this forum and for the fact that you were among first few members of this forum but *PINK*!!!!!!!! 

My sincere advice for Admin would be to create another category 'Super Elite Members' or something like that and promote Jana, SMC and other members who are here since the birth of PDF. This category can have Pink color. This will also be a great rescpect for these members.


----------



## EagleEyes

Alright boys. Enough fun, we will now switch to a different color. Feel free to suggest to me by PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

